# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour >  Tour đà lạt tết 2013 giá cực sốc, tour tết quý tị 2013, du lịch tết 2013, tết năm 201

## tancuong_abctravel

*Cty Du Lịch Biển Á – ABC Travel

ĐC: 890 Quang Trung, P.8, Q. Gò Vấp, Tp. HCM

ĐT: (08) 22293779 / 0909 778 227 (Tư vấn 24/7)*

*CHƯƠNG TRÌNH DU LỊCH*

Thời gian: 3 ngày 2 đêm, khách sạn 2*,3*,4*, Phương tiện: Xe ô tô

_Được mệnh danh là Thành phố ngàn thông, Thành phố hoa, Thành phố mù sương hay Thành phố Mùa xuân,… Cho dù với tên gọi nào, Đà Lạt vẫn luôn có sức quyến rũ đặc biệt đối với du khách khắp nơi bởi không khí trong lành, khung cảnh nên thơ và những truyền thuyết tình yêu lãng mạn. Đến với Đà Lạt - thành phố cao nguyên ở độ cao 1.500m so với mực nước biển, chắc hẳn du khách sẽ bị mê hoặc bởi những cảnh sắc thiên nhiên thơ mộng chỉ riêng có ở nơi này!_

*NGÀY 01: TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH – ĐÀ LẠT*

05h30: Xe và HDV ABC Travel đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn, khởi hành đi Đà Lạt
07h00: Đoàn dùng điểm tâm sáng tại NH Hưng Phát (Đồng Nai).
Tiếp tục lộ trình, trên xe đoàn tham gia các trò chơi vui nhộn, hát cho nhau nghe.
11h30: Dùng cơm trưa tại NH Tâm Châu.
13h30: Đến Đà Lạt, tham quan thác Prenn – Một trong những thác đẹp nhất Lâm Đồng. Về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.
18h30: Dùng bữa tối. Tự do dạo phố, ngắm cảnh trong tiết se lạnh của thành phố cao nguyên.

*NGÀY 02: ĐÀ LẠT – THÔNG REO*

06h30:Đoàn dùng điểm tâm sáng, khởi hành tham quan KDL Đồi Mộng Mơ với trích đoạn “Vạn Lý Trường Thành”, tham quan Mộng Mơ Tửu, ngôi nhà Cổ 300 năm; khu tưởng niệm nhà thơ Hàn Mạc Tử và cố nhạc sĩ Trịnh Công Sơn; tham dự chương trình nhạc cồng chiêng Tây Nguyên. Thưởng thúc đặc sản Đà Lạt; Mứt, dâu…(miễn phí). Xe đưa đoàn tới tham quan nhà thờDormaine de Marie.
11h30 :Big Grin: ùng cơm trưa, nghỉ ngơi.
14h30: Tham quan Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm, ngắm cảnh hồ Tuyền Lâm, vườn hoa Minh Tâm.17h30:Quý khách dùng cơm tối.        
17h30: Dùng cơm tối. Xe đưa đoàn đi xã Lát thưởng thức thịt rừng, tham gia lửa trại cùng các nghệ sĩ dân tộc Lạch

*NGÀY 03: ĐÀ LẠT – TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH*

06h30:Làm thủ tục trả phòng, dùng điểm tâm sáng, xe đưa đoàn đi chợ Đà Lạt, mua sắm đặc sản.
Khởi hành về Tp. Hồ Chí Minh, trên đường ghé tham quan thác Pongour, được mệnh danh là “Nam thiên đệ nhất thác”.
12h00 :Big Grin: ùng cơm trưa tại NH Tâm Châu (Bảo Lộc), thưởng thức trà, café miễn phí.
18h30:Về đến Tp. Hồ Chí Minh, xe đưa đoàn về điểm đón ban đầu.
ABC Travel chia tay quý khách hẹn ngày gặp lại! Kết thúc chuyến tham quan.

*GIÁ TRỌN GÓI:*

Khách đoàn: Từ 999.000
Khách lẻ: Từ 1.450.000

Lưu ý: Trẻ em dưới 05 tuổi miễn phí, từ 06 đến 11 tuổi tính ½ giá vé (Ngủ chung với bố mẹ)                                                                                                     

*GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:*

-Vận chuyển: Xe DL đời mới, máy lạnh.
-Lưu trú: Khách sạn 2* đầy đủ tiện nghi. (Từ 2 – 4 khách/phòng)
TV, tủ lạnh, nước nóng lạnh, truyền hình cáp … đầy đủ tiện nghi.
Khách sạn 2*: Hoa Hồng, Hàng Không, Ánh Dương
-Ăn uống:
+ Bữa chính: 5 bữa cơm phần, tiêu chuẩn 70.000/bữa (thực đơn đính kèm)
+ Bữa sáng: 3 bữa: phở, bún, hủ tíu... cafe hoặc nước giải khát tương đương.
-Bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour: 10.000.000/trường hợp
-HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
-Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
-Khăn lạnh, nước suối Aquafina chai 500ml/khách/ngày, thuốc y tế
-Tặng đoàn: Hình lưu niệm, nón DL.

*GIÁ CHƯA BAO GỒM:*

-Thuế VAT
-Các chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình

*ABC TRAVEL – LỮ HÀNH CHUYÊN NGHIỆP !

ĐC: 890 Quang Trung, P.8, Q. Gò Vấp, Tp. HCM

ĐT: (08) 22293779 / 0909.778.227

Yahoo: tancuongtravel

E.Mail: tancuongtravel@gmail.com*

*ĐẶT TOUR: Vui lòng gọi 0909.778.227 để được giá tốt nhất!*

----------


## tancuong_abctravel

cùng đi chơi nào cả nhà ơi!..............

----------


## tancuong_abctravel

úp.............top

----------


## tancuong_abctravel

úp.............úp

----------


## tancuong_abctravel

top............top

----------


## mautroixanh

Thông tin bảm đảo không vậy.Mình sợ lắm. :Gossip:

----------


## tancuong_abctravel

yên tâm đi bạn!ko phải ai cũng xấu hết đâu!

----------


## tancuong_abctravel

úp....................

----------


## vietdutravel

*Công Ty Du Lịch Việt Du*
*Địa Chỉ: 52/2 Út Tịch, P4, Quận Tân Bình, Tp. Hồ Chí Minh.* 
*Điện thoại: (08) 36.029.711 - Fax: (08)38.114.490*
*Website: www.dulichvietdu.com* 
* Email:   sales@dulichvietdu.com*

*
*


 *VIỆT DU TRAVEL TRÂN TRỌNG GIỚI THIỆU CHƯƠNG TRÌNH THAM QUAN

**Ngày 01: TP.HCM – ĐÀ  LẠT* 
 
*05h30:* Xe và hướng dẫnCông ty du lịch Việt Du đón đoàn tại điểm đã thống nhất, Khởi  hành điĐà Lạt.
*07h30:* An sáng tại nhà   hàng Hưng Phát. Trên đường đi quý   khách tham gia những trò chơi vui  nhộn  và hào hứng như: chuyện nhà ông   bảy bà ba,  đầu bếp đa tài, tiếng  hò  sông hậu, chiếc nón kì quặc…với   những phần quà hấp dẫn. Đến khu du  lịch   Madagui, đoàn tham quan và   khám phá sự hoang dã của núi rừng,  Dùng cơm  trưa tại khu du lịch.  Tiếp  tục hành trình đi Đà Lạt. Đến chân  đèo Prenn,  đoàn tham quan và  chụp  hình lưu niệm ở thác Prenn ( hay  còn được gọi là  thác tiên sa ),  quý  khách tự do khám phá cảm giác mạnh  khi đi qua chiếc  cầu nhỏ bắc  trong  lòng thác, để mặc cho bụi nước  tung tóe bắn vào  người. Tiếp tục  hành  trình đoàn ghé tham quan *“ngôi nhà ma”* bí ẩn trên  đỉnh đèo Prenn.
*16h30:*Đến Đà Lạt,  nhận phòng, nghỉ ngơi.
*17h30:* An chiều. Đoàn   tự do khám phá Cao Nguyên về đêm,   thưởng thức hương vị cà phê phố  núi (  Cà Phê Thuỷ Tạ). Hoặc dạo mát   bàng xe đạp đôi quanh hồ xuân  hương.  Nghỉ ngơi.

*Ngày 02: ĐÀ LẠT – THÀNH PHỐ  TÌNH YÊU.* 
 
*07h00 :* Đoàn dùng điểm  tâm trong nhà hàng, khởi hành tham  quan  Thung Lũng Tình Yêu,   Đoàn tham  gia chương trình vận đông  trường “   nhà leo núi tài ba”,  chinh phục đồi ái ân kì diệu, Hoặc  tham quan Hồ   Chiến Thắng, Ghé lò  mứt thưởng thức và mua sắm đặc sản Đà  Lạt, tiếp  tục  viếng chùa Mã Lai,  tìm hiểu thêm về văn hóa các dân tộc.  Về lại  trung  tâm thành phố Đà  Lạt.
*11h30:* An trưa, nghỉ  ngơi tại khách sạn.
*13h30:* Khởi hành tham  quan Hồ Than Thở, lắng nghe câu chuyện   tình yêu dang dở, thăm Đồi Thông 2  Mộ,  quý khách có thể đi xe ngựa   hoặc đi bộ trên những thảm cỏ xanh rì,   nghỉ chân ở những nhà dù mái   tranh đơn giản ngắm nhìn những giỏ phong   lan rực rỡ tỏa ngát hương…   thăm Nhà Ga Xe Lửa đầu tiên của Đà Lạt.
*17h30:* Đoàn dùng cơm  chiều tại nhà hàng.kết hợp chương trình* “ĐÓN GIAO THỪA 2013” với dàn âm thanh đã chuẩn bị sẵn cho đoàn ca hát.
*
 Các thành viên trong đoàn sẽ có cơ hội  thể hiện những giọng ca mang chủ đề  *XUÂN 2013* của mình. BTC sẽ chọn ra người đăng quang với  giải thưởng *“Giọng ca vàng TẾT 2013* ”.      Kết hợp các trò chơi vui nhộn, mang  tính hài hước chắc chắn quý vị    sẽ   có cảm  giác thư giản thoải mái. Tại đây công ty du lịch Việt Du   sẽ   Phát  bao lì xì đầu xuân cho các thành viên có mặt trong đêm giao    thừa.  chúc quý khách một năm mới phát tài, thịnh vượn gia  đình tràn    đầy sức  khỏe.
*22h00:* Xe đưa đoàn về  khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.

*Ngày 03: ĐÀ LẠT – TP.HCM.* 
 
*06h30:* An sáng, trả   phòng. Xe đưa quý khách đi mua sắm tại   chợ Đà Lạt, Khởi hành về   TP.HCM.  Trên đường về xe đưa quý khách tham   quan Hồ Tuyền Lâm. Đi cáp  treo 1  lượt từ Đồi Rô Bin đến Thiền Viện   Trúc Lâm, ngắm TP Đà Lạt , Hồ  Tuyền  Lâm, Núi Voi, khu trồng hoa cảnh,   và rừng thông bạt ngàn từ  trên cao (  khách tự túc ), tham quan thác   Đatanla với hệ thống  máng trượt hiện đại  nhất việt nam. Đến Bảo Lộc,   đoàn dùng cơm trưa,  ghé cửa hàng trà thưởng  thức và mua sắm đặc sản  trà  địa phương. Tiếp  tục hành trình về TP.HCM.
*17h30:*Đến TP.HCM trả  khách tại điểm đã thống nhất, kết thúc chuyến tham   quan, chia tay đoàn  - hẹn gặp lại.
GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI: 2,370.000 VND

*GIÁ TOUR BAO GỒM:*
 - Vận chuyển: Xe  tham quan du lịch trọn tuyến, sang trọng, hiện đại.  Xe aero space,  hilass 45 chỗ ( ghế bật, tivi, máy lạnh …)
- An uống: Khách được lo ăn theo chương trình tour.(3 bữa sáng + 05 bữa chính).
An sáng: Bún bò, phở, hủ  tiều….+ cà phê, đá chanh, nước ngọtAn chính : Cơm phần  05  món: 2 món Mặn + Xào + Canh ( lẫu )  + Rau   Trộn + Cơm + Tráng Miệng + Trà  Đá. Thực đơn thay đổi từng bữa.(   60.000  đ/phần).
- Khách sạn:  Khách sạn 02 sao ngay trung tâm TP. Đà Lạt , gần  chợ, đạt tiêu chuẩn :   tivi, tủ lạnh, điện thoại, nước nóng,..  
- Hướng dẫn: Hướng dẫn viên vui vẻ, chu đáo, nhiệt tình suốt tuyến, biết về nghiệp  vụ sơ cấp cứu ( 01 HDV/xe ). 
Tham quan: Vé tham quan trọn tuyến theo chương trình.  
- Bảo hiểm : Bảo hiểm  du lịch trọn tour  10.000.000đ/ vụ. 
- Nón du lịch việt du, khăn lạnh, nước uống ( 01 chai 0,5lít/ ngày /người ). Thuốc y *tế.*
*-* Dàn nhạc sóng cho chương trình đón giao thừa.
*GIÁ TOUR KHÔNG BAO GỒM:*
 -         Ăn uống ngoài  chương trình, điện thoại, giặt ủi, các chi phí  vui chơi giải trí cá  nhân khác.
 -         Thuế VAT 10%.
*Lưu ý :* 
 -       Trẻ em từ 11 tuổi  trở lên mua 01 vé.
 -       Trẻ em từ 6 đến 10  tuổi mua ½ vé
 -       Trẻ em từ 5 tuổi trở  xuống không tính vé. Nhưng 02  người  lớn  được kèm một trẻ em. Nếu trẻ em  đi kèm nhiều hơn thì từ em  thứ 02   trở đi phải mua ½ vé.
 -       Tiêu chuẩn ½ vé :  được 1 suất ăn, 1 ghế ngồi.
 -       Khi đi mang theo  CMND và giấy khai sinh đối với trẻ em.
Kính chúc quý khách một  chuyến tham quan vui vẻ, thú vị !
THAM KHẢO 1 SỐ TOUR TẾT 2013
*Tour Tết 2013 Tại Vũng Tàu 2 ngày 1 đêm*

*Tour Tết 2013 tại Phan Thiết 2 ngày*

*Tour Tết 2013 tại Đà Lạt 4 ngày* 

*Tour  TẾT 2013 - Đà Lạt 3 ngày 3 đêm* 

*Tour TẾT 2013  tại Đà Lạt 3 ngày 2 đêm*

*Tour TẾT 2013 tại Nha Trang 4 ngày 3 đêm*

*Tour Tết 2013 - Nha Trang 3 ngày 3 đêm*

TOUR TẾT 2013 tại Nha Trang 3 ngày 2 đêm

*VIỆT DU - Sự Khác Biệt, Nụ Cười Việt*

*Chùm Tour Du Lịch VŨNG TÀU - Công Ty Du Lịch Việt Du*

----------


## tancuong_abctravel

ĐẶT TOUR VUI LÒNG LIÊN HỆ:
*Cty Du Lịch Biển Á – ABC Travel
ĐC: 890 Quang Trung, P.8, Q. Gò Vấp, Tp. HCM
ĐT: (08) 22293779 / 0909 778 227 (Tư vấn 24/7)*

----------


## tancuong_abctravel

úp............lên ...............

----------


## tancuong_abctravel

ABC TRAVEL – LỮ HÀNH CHUYÊN NGHIỆP !

ĐC: 890 Quang Trung, P.8, Q. Gò Vấp, Tp. HCM

ĐT: (08) 22293779 / 0909.778.227

Yahoo: tancuongtravel

E.Mail: tancuongtravel@gmail.com

ĐẶT TOUR: Vui lòng gọi 0909.778.227

----------


## tancuong_abctravel

úp....................

----------


## tancuong_abctravel

úp......................

----------


## tancuong_abctravel

úp................

----------


## Dailybia

Ac... Spam khiếp. Cho thông tin chi tết về giá tour cái bác ơi!

----------

